# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Wereldwijde 'doe eens aardig dag'

## kaatjekakel

Doe-eens-aardig-dag 
Het plezier van iets aardigs doen is niet in geld uit te drukken 

Een paar jaar geleden op vakantie in de Verenigde Staten wilde ik bij het tolhuisje van de beroemde Golden Gate-brug in San Francisco een dollar bruggeld betalen. "Hoeft niet," zei het meisje achter de kassa, "de meneer in de auto voor u heeft al betaald. Het is vandaag 'Doe-eens-aardig-dag'." 

Ik was aangenaam verrast, maar had nog nooit van deze vreemde feestdag gehoord. Toen ik erop ging letten, zag ik die dag verscheidene auto's met opvallende bumpersticker rijden. "Practice Random Kindness and Senseless Acts of Beauty" stond erop. Vrij vertaald betekent het zoveel als "Doe eens iets aardig en zomaar iets moois." In de VS wordt al enkele jaren een Random Acts of Kindness week gehouden. Deze vindt plaats van 8 tot en met 14 november. De Wereld-doe-eens-aardig-dag is op zaterdag 13 november. 

Bierviltje
In Amerika is de Random Acts of Kindness Foundation inmiddels een begrip. Het lijkt erop dat een goede daad doen zo uitzonderlijk geworden is, dat er een speciale herdenkingsdag voor in het leven is geroepen. Of is het bedoeld als een steuntje in de rug en om mensen over de streep te trekken hun egoïsme eens te laten varen, al is het maar voor één dag? 
Het verhaal achter RAK lijkt een spirituele success story. Een Amerikaanse moeder las de tekst Practice Random Kindess and Senseless Acts of Beauty op een vervallen muur. Ze vond hem zo prachtig dat ze hem op schreef. Haar echtgenoot, leraar op een lagereschool, schilderde de zin op de muur van de klas. Een van de ouders van zijn leerlingen, een columnist van de plaatselijke krant, wijdde er een stukje aan. Ze gaf toe dat ze niet wist van wie de tekst was of wat het eigenlijk betekende. 
Twee dagen later hoorde ze dat Anne Herbert de auteur was. Deze lange blonde vrouw van een jaar of veertig, van beroep manusje-van-alles en permanente oppasser van dure huizen had de zin al tijden in haar hoofd. Op een avond schreef ze hem op een bierviltje in een restaurant. De man naast haar was direct ingenomen door de tekst en schreef hem over op zijn placemat. 
"Het idee," zegt Anne, "is dat je alles moet verspreiden waarvan jij vindt dat er méér van moet zijn, toevalligerwijs moet verspreiden; bijvoorbeeld het stiekem schilderen van armoedige schoolklassen, warme maaltijden achterlaten op de keukentafel in arme wijken en een paar dollar in de tas van een trotse oudere dame schuiven." "Aardigheid kan escaleren, net als geweld," zegt Anne. 

Op de website spiritwalk.org zijn voorbeelden te vinden van zomaar-aardige-mensen. Een man die de parkeermeter bijvult van een hem onbekende automobilist. Een groepje mensen dat de tuin onderhanden neemt van een bejaard echtpaar, een tienerjongen die na zijn eigen erf ook het pad van de buren even aanveegt. Een man die narcissen plant langs de kant van de weg, een jongen die met een supermarktkar als vuilniswagentje rommel van de trottoirs opruimt. 

RAK wordt omschreven als positieve anarchie, chaos, een zoete ordeverstoring. En de aardige daden verspreiden zich in rap tempo, waarschijnlijk omdat ze zo makkelijk uit te voeren zijn. We kunnen allemaal een goede daad op het gebied van aardigheid of schoonheid doen. 

En als het je overkomt, ben je altijd aangenaam verrast. Zoals ik, toen ik bij het tolhuisje ontdekte dat de tol al voor me betaald was. Iets aardigs doen, is bovendien plezier voor twee. Niet alleen de ontvanger, maar ook de schenker krijgt een god gevoel. Het plezier is niet in geld uit te drukken en zorgt voor een sneeuwbaleffect. "Zoals alle revoluties," zegt de site, "begint deze aardigheidsrevolutie langzaam, met één enkele daad." 

Het is natuurlijk te gek voor woorden dat we de vanzelfsprekende goedheid van vroeger zijn kwijtgeraakt en misschien is een speciale dag voor aardige daden overdreven, maar na al het negatiefs dat uit de Verenigde Staten komt, vind ik dit een initiatief dat we best kunnen overnemen. 


Bron: Zuinigheid met stijl

----------


## gossie

Bedankt Kaatjekakel dat je dit bericht hebt geplaatst. Je naam intrigeert mij. Dus ik doe aardig naar jou toe. 

Bedankt Gossie

----------


## Sylvia93

Zo'n dag zouden ze hier ook moeten maken  :Smile:  Een stel gozertjes à la pyromanen hebben vanavond zojuist het clubgebouw van de voetbalvereniging aan de overkant in de fik gezet, die zouden dit ook eens moeten lezen!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Super idee om dat hier ook te doen, misschien wordt de maatschappij dan minder hard en minder egocentrisch...! Helaas zijn er teveel mensen die als ze iets aardigs voor een ander doen hetzelfde of meer terug verwachten (of eisen)...  :Frown: 
Gelukkig doen we hier op het forum al aardig tegen elkaar zonder er iets voor terug te verwachten  :Wink: 

Ik wens iedereen vandaag een liefdevolle dag toe!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kaatjekakel, wat een leuk verhaal schreef je neer, dank je wel!

Gossie, wat een leuke humor, ik moest er om lachen....

Sylvia93, wat vreselijk jammer van het clubgebouw....

Luus, Ja Luus, mee eens met je antwoord, dingen die je voor een ander doet ligt niet op de weegschaal...

Prettige avond allemaal....Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisabeth,

Ach ja, het bleek dat hij afgelopen week al 3x in de brand heeft gestaan (Het gebouw zou zoiezo al gesloopt worden). Maandagavond is hier de brandoefeningavond voor de brandweer, daarom waren deze eigenlijk veel te laat bij de brand (Vooral omdat de kazerne naast het clubgebouw stond  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Maar goed geen grote problemen, ze hebben het uit laten branden en nu is het een beetje een grote puinhoop aan de overkant.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Zou natuurlijk nog leuker zijn om hier na zaterdag allemaal neer te zetten wat je als Random Act of Kindness hebt gedaan.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb twee postpakketjes gemaak voor mensen die ik wil verrassen, die komen als het goed is vrijdag of zaterdag aan. Gewoon kleine kadootjes er in gestopt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kaatjekakel...

wat leuk de pakjes voor de mensen, enig...ik ben bang dat ik het vergeet (Zaterdag), maar dat komt omdat ik het altijd al leuk vindt om af en toe wat te doen voor iemand...we zullen zien...hèèl leuk vanuit Amerika de doe het aardig dag...
Groeten.....

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik heb twee postpakketjes gemaak voor mensen die ik wil verrassen, die komen als het goed is vrijdag of zaterdag aan. Gewoon kleine kadootjes er in gestopt.


Wat een leuk initiatief!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gewoon begripvol en sta klaar voor m'n dierbaren ... en dat wordt gewaardeerd!
Morgen ga ik 's extra aardig zijn ... kan ik nog aardiger zijn?????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Aggie. Nóg aardiger?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes574.....je omschrijft het mooi, daar pas ik mij bij aan.... :Smile: 

Wel heb ik vandaag "Bewust" bloemen gekocht voor mijn moeder in het kader van doe eens aardig dag.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ha,ha,.....natuurlijk doe ik dat van tijd tot tijd èn in een impuls, maar vandaag extra, ze kon wel een extra opkikker gebruiken!!!....toen ik wegging gaf zij mij een envelop in de hand, met de woorden....maak het thuis maar open....èn dat ga ik nu doen!!! wauw wat liefdevol..... :Big Grin: ......Groeten van Elisa

----------

